# Kois springen



## papa-charly (9. Mai 2005)

Hallöchen

In diversen Beiträgen habe ich gelesen, dass Kois u. U. verstärkt springen und dass dieses ein schlechtes Zeichen sein soll.

Auch meine Kois springen gelegentlich, scheinen sich aber ansonsten wohl zu fühlen. Das heisst kein scheuern, kein Flossenklemmen und schwimmen munter im Teich herum. Nur ab und zu kriegen sie einen "Koller" und schiessen aus dem Wasser, drehen regelrechte Salti und plumpsen dann zurück ins Wasser.

Deshalb meine Frage an die Experten:

Ist es normal, dass Kois springen oder ist es ein Warnzeichen?

Vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Antworten

Beste Grüße
papa-charly


----------



## lars (9. Mai 2005)

hi....

springen tun sie auch schonmal wenn sie sich paaren ;-)
sind die denn schon älter 3 jahre ?!?!?

gruß lars


----------



## Jürgen (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo papa-charly,

die einen sagen, wenn Koi springen stimmt etwas nicht und untersuchen in Richtung __ Parasiten. Andere behaupten, dass Koi durchaus auch einfach mal so springen, wobei kein erkennbarer Grund dahinter steht.

da man die Fische ja leider nicht fragen kann, kannst du es dir im Grunde genommen aussuchen. Wenn das gelegentliche Springen das einzige ist was dir auffällt, denn immerhin kennst du das Verhalten deiner Fische am besten, dann rate ich zur Entspannung. Kommt ein Scheuern und evtl. ein Zucken mit den Brustflossen hinzu, liegt zumindest der Verdacht nahe, dass die Fische gerade von einem Parasiten etwas geärgert werden.

Solltest du __ Muscheln im Teich haben, dann kann es auch gut sein, dass diese vermeintlichen Parasiten lediglich Glochidien (Larven der Muschel) sind. 

Ich habe auch so 2 Kandidaten im Teich, die ab und an mal gerne Flipper spielen. Letztes Jahr dachte ich noch, das ein paar Karpfenläuse der Auslöser hierfür wären, aber nach deren Ableben (ich meine jetzt die Läuse   ), hat sich an diesem Verhalten nicht viel verändert. Sie springen jetzt nicht täglich mehrmals, aber so ein oder zwei mal die Woche kann man es deutlich hören.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## papa-charly (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo lars,

die Kois habe ich seit dem vergangenen Jahr, sind jetzt etwas über 20 cm gross. Wie alt könnten sie dann sein? :? .

Ich glaube zum paaren sind sie noch zu klein, oder?

Gruß
papa-charly


----------



## lars (9. Mai 2005)

hi !

das denke ich auch.... wie waren denn die temperaturen im wasser als du das beobachten konntest ??

denke du bist nicht in der lage einen abstrich zumachen, oder ???

ich würde dir empfehlen die koi im auge zu halten. soblad die temperaturen wieder hoch gehen und die springen wieder bzw. scheueren sich da bei auch noch, würde ich entweder 

a: einen doc ran lassen

oder

b: die koi auf verdacht behandeln.

aba wie schon gesagt nur wenn wieder was auffälliges passiert !!! 
blind behandeln sollte nie zu regel werden !!!

gruß lars


----------



## papa-charly (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich bedanke mich für die prompten Anworten.

Ich werde mal die Augen aufhalten und erstmal Ruhe bewaren. Im Moment, bei 12 Grad Wassertemperatur springt keiner, erst wenn es mal wieder wärmer werden sollte. Scheuern habe ich bisher nicht beobachtet. Sollte es dazu kommen, werde ich mal einen Koi zum Züchter meines Vertrauens bringen, damit dieser einen Abstrich macht.

Nochmals vielen Dank

und beste Grüße
papa-charly


----------

